

Ask : Competitor comparison checklist - is it helpful for consumer? - infocaptor
https://www.wireframes.org/ui/mt.php?pa=home_4ec59b5540da3

======
mp3jeep01
When placed on the same site as your product, you're already at a disadvantage
because everyone that goes there will believe it to be biased (with good
reason). One of the things that bothers me the most w/ these is when someone
points out their own product with all green checks, and the competitors with
obvious missing points (red x's). It's typically easy to find a skewed
perspective that gives you a 100% on features, and the others lesser so --
these are difficult to "believe".

~~~
infocaptor
You are right but I think the checklist could be used as a starting point. It
can be updated so users can make informed decision.

Users can also send features that they think are important and missing in
other or our products. So I hope this becomes a good resource

